# The Marion Jar-Vote for a Color?!?!



## trccscott (Apr 23, 2010)

Team, received both of these in the mail today from different sources, and both apparently are RB #1625 in the Half Gallon Size.  I certainly can say the one on the right is Aqua, but what color would the one on the left be as I only see Aqua and colors listed for this jar?


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice jars!!!! Hard to tell with flash, but maybe teal or light olive-emerald.. green anyhow.. [8|]


----------



## appliedlips (Apr 24, 2010)

I would call both aqua.


----------



## coboltmoon (Apr 24, 2010)

Here is one I had that I called teal.  Some Marion jars have a nice dark color that is not listed in the red book but your two jars are definitely two different colors.

 Color is one of hardest things to describe about glass.  Aqua is a large catch all group that many people will disagree the darker it gets.  At some point a shade of aqua that gets darker and darker no longer is aqua.  Where to draw the line can start a debate. 

 Itâ€™s hard to tell the true color of your jar because of the limitations of digital photos and monitors.  Your jar looks deep apple green but if there is blue and green in the glass I would call it teal.

 I sold my jar to a happy customer for $50.


----------



## trccscott (Apr 24, 2010)

I think mine is closer to the Teal end of things.  I tried to take some non flash photos today, and it is definitely much darker than the other jar....


----------



## trccscott (Apr 24, 2010)

More natural light as the sun actually was out, yippee!!!


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 24, 2010)

Still say it's green.. when it comes to jars, it's like splitting hairs figuring out the color, because the glass is so thin.. with so much riding on color in a jar, though, I would say the hair-splitting is warranted.. [8|]


----------



## coboltmoon (Apr 24, 2010)

I just picked up a beautiful Dr Townsend Sarsaparilla today with a graphite pontil.  The color isâ€¦.do I dare say teal.  I think I see hairs splitting.

 And if it is aqua Iâ€™ve got to find more aqua like this.


----------



## junkyard jack (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks like a lt. apple green to me


----------

